# Colin James



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I sometimes forget just how good this guy is, or just how much I really like him. I've seen him live countless times, never fails to entertain. Just listen to the groove on this thing. Awesome! Highly recommend cranking it.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

As well as a great blues player he is an excellent bluegrass mandolin player. I caught him sitting in with The Highball Gang at the Brackendale Art Gallery. It was an amazing show.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I gotta dig out my old Colin James cassettes. I've always been a fan but never got to see him live. He plays the casino here every few years and it sells out super quick. I'm super excited for his new blues album coming out in October.

Cool side note: my father decided on my first name after hearing a Colin James single on the radio on the way into the hospital. He wanted my middle name to be James too, but Mom vetoed that.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Great stuff - I saw CJ opening for SRV in '89. I recall he was super excited about opening for his idol.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Alex said:


> Great stuff - I saw CJ opening for SRV in '89. I recall he was super excited about opening for his idol.


That's how Colin James got his name. SRV reportedly thought that his name was James mud ( really Colin James Munn) and said that nobody was calling him "mud" so he introduced him as Colin James.

Big fan of CJ. Especially like his latest album. I generally like kick ass, in your face blues ( like his Voodo Thing ) but Colin has a real nice bag of subtle tricks, and its getting better all the time


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Scotty said:


> That's how Colin James got his name. SRV reportedly thought that his name was James mud ( really Colin James Munn) and said that nobody was calling him "mud" so he introduced him as Colin James.
> 
> Big fan of calling James. Especially like his latest album. I generally like kick ass, in your face blues ( like his Voodo Thing ) but Colin has a real nice bag of subtle tricks, and its getting better all the time


He also got a nice boost from opening for ZZ Top, which puts him in that unique lineage of electric blues guitarists. Clapton -> Hendrix -> Gibbons & SRV -> Mayer and James.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

I really like how CJ doesn't feel the need to steal the show but let's his band stretch out a bit and be involved in the groove. A sign of true musicianship and artistry.
Great tune & thanks for posting it!!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd love to see him and Jimmy Vaughn together on stage.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm a fan.
I've seen him live a handful of times.
The first time was probably in the late 80s at The Aquaduck in Welland.
Yeah, early days.

Amazing show to a small crowd that was pretty much sitting and listening. So, he went into the crowd and stood on a chair and ripped an extended solo. So much fun.
And I remember his sax player almost missing a cue and flying in from offstage just in time to hit the first note of his solo.

My wife is a fan since we saw him at Jackson-Triggs.

I've pre-ordered is new album as a surprise for my wife.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Just have to jump in on this one...
Ive seen Colin a few times and just love everything he brings to the stage...
G
another Commodore Ballroom classic..


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

GTmaker said:


> Just have to jump in on this one...
> Ive seen Colin a few times and just love everything he brings to the stage...
> G
> another Commodore Ballroom classic..


Love that performance, and that tune.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

dodgechargerfan said:


> My wife is a fan since we saw him at Jackson-Triggs.


LOL

I, too, prefer musicians who live for the grape and drink like champions!


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I've been a big fan for a while now. Saw him a couple of times at the Windsor Bluesfest, (when it was actually a Buesfest)
He was outstanding!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

I remember sneaking into the Commodore under-age to see him in 87 or 88 or so.
love the blues stuff, he lost me a bit in the big-band era.
just terrific chops


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I was a huge fan - really tried to copy his style alot. Got tickets to see him at Fallsview Casino a few years back and was utterly disappointed. His lack of interest in the audience and even in the music he played really brought me down.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

puckhead said:


> love the blues stuff, he lost me a bit in the big-band era


I've seen Colin live many times over the years & absolutely love the big band stuff. During that era he did a free Canada Day show at Wonderland the day after the birth of his child. He was up at the hospital all night, hopped on a plane from SK & played his a$$ off. Respect.

He's always had great tone too. 

P.S. His cover of "Into The Mystic" gets me every time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

